# WOC: Brunette Blonde Redhead



## damsel (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm am so excited for this, it's ridiculous. i'm starting this discussion now, so we can get get some ideas on how everyone is feeling. january in just around the corner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so, what is everyone planning on picking up? my list is extensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here are some links for reference:
color story
swatches
product images courtesy of bjooti.net


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 20, 2008)

Deep Shade e/s chignon l/s top knot e/s and maybe henna e/s .........dont think i would be getting any l/g saving for the d/g in H.K


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 20, 2008)

I like all the colors I haven't decided exactly what I'm getting but I do know I want the MSF, and at least 1 lipstick and lipglass, oh yea and all the shadows... such pretty colors!


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 20, 2008)

All Of It!!!   It's Miiine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

I know I want most of the Red and Brunette and Brushes...I will not know for sure until I see them in person...pictures can be deceiving....But cant wait to test them out as soon as they hit the Pro Floor!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 20, 2008)

I want multiples of all three brushes.  Redhead and Brunette MSF's and a few eye shadows.  Maybe some lipsticks, but I have to see those in person.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 20, 2008)

Now this is a collection for me.  I'm aiming for the brushes, a few of the shadows, lipstick and MSF. Who am I kidding? I WANT IT ALL!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Iman (Dec 20, 2008)

Eventhough I'm a brunette I think i'm going to splurge on the redhead collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only like the brunette lipsticks...


----------



## Isabel101 (Dec 20, 2008)

It's gonna be hard for me to decide. I know I want all of the MSFs, but the rest.......we'll see. Hopefully my bank account will survive.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 20, 2008)

all brushes. all msfs.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm getting:

226 + 214 Brushes
All of those MSF's
Chignon Lipstick
Quick Tease Lipglass
Soft Wave Lipglass
Deep Shade e/s
Henne e/s

Total: $204.00 Yikes.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 20, 2008)

all Msfs!


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, today is the first time that I've actually looked at the entire collection.  Very nice color range for each category.  I'll most likely be purchasing something from this collection.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay whats so special about these particular brushes do tell....

I'm getting 

Chignon
Whatta do


Henna actually reminds me of tempting a lil bit just a lil lighter.. I'll wait for a swatch on that

deep shade maybe

french cuff 
1000 strokes
2 smolder eye kohls


dat be it

I haven't really used my MSF's 
I have peticoat and so cyclen or whatever and i have plenty left of that


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 20, 2008)

The only thing that I'm getting from the BBR is the Brunette's MSF and that's it. I'm saving up for the Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 20, 2008)

I know I want the brunette MSF, and maybe a couple of e/s. Are there any good dupes for this collection?


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 20, 2008)

So far I want..Marquise'D lipstick,Blonde msf, Top Knot eyeshadow,and maybe the one face brush and the blending brush. I'm way more excited for Hello Kitty. I hope I'm not disappointed .


----------



## makeupadctn (Dec 20, 2008)

Its hard for me to say exactly....i need swatches..._BUT_ i _want_ to want deep shade, henna, french cuff, knight, 100 strokes, and femme-fi shadows...i'll probably hold off on the 214 since it will be permanent, but i want the 226...the 165 eh we'll see. and I want all of the MSFs, i'm pretty much sold on those, hopefully they won't disappoint! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OH!!.... and chignon and b babe look pretty.


----------



## Scorpdva (Dec 20, 2008)

I want chignon, what a do, quick tease, strawberry blonde, red devil, and pretty much all the eyeshadows. I'm going to be in trouble...again!!


----------



## safi (Dec 20, 2008)

i definitely want the brunette msf, i'll have to decide on the l/s and l/g once i see them in person but for now I do have my eye on What A Do and Soft Wave, and i want most of the brunette and redhead e/s

i think i'm more excited for this than HK...and this one comes out the day after my b-day yayyy


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 20, 2008)

e/s: Deep Shade, Henna (gotta swatch, reminds me of Gorgeous Gold or Goldmine), 100 Strokes, French Cuff

l/s: Chignon, What A Do!, Marquis d' (maybe)

l/g: Quick Tease, Soft Wave

msf: Brunette, Redhead

possibly the 226 brush


----------



## Cocopuff (Dec 21, 2008)

This is going to be hard to decide.  This collection might smack down my HK list to just the color story and none of the 'extras' that HK is coming with.  I know I want all the MSF's and most e/s...but I will truly wait to swatch and make a wallet friendly decision.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 21, 2008)

So far I want Deep Shade, Top Knot, 100 Strokes e/s, Brunette/Redhead MSF, Quick Tease l/g and the brushes maybe...


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 21, 2008)

ALL of it except for knight, pin curl, femme fi (already have) e/s, no brow sets.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 21, 2008)

im surprisingly not that into this collection...if the lipsticks were amplified creme i would prolly get some but there are none so no lipsticks for me but i might get soft wave, brunette msf, top knot (depending on how dark it is IRL), and probably the 165 brush...mayb femme fi since i passed on it before....i was saving for hello kitty but im not really into most of the colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....edit:nvm im so excited for hk..i totally missed that there is gonna be glitter lol


----------



## damsel (Dec 21, 2008)

hmmm, so far i want...
... all the lipglasses
... all the lipsticks
... all the msf
... all the eye shadows

idk about the brushes. i have to check them out when it launches.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh wow! I might just skip "Chill" and wait for this stuff. I was skeptical when I heard about this collection because honestly...when I think of an AA woman my mind doesn't shift to hair color in that description 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I was sad. But seeing the color story and swatches...THIS COLLECTION LOOKS AMAZING! I'm liking quite a few things from the different hair color collections.

ETA:

I'm actually feeling most of the Red Head stuff. And I REALLY like the blushes! This is where my Christmas money is going LOL


----------



## devin (Dec 21, 2008)

I know I will get all the brushes. I also want to get Henna and French cuff  or 100 Strokes(whichever the deep burgundy shade is) eyeshadow. I will have to see the rest of the collection in person. I don't know about the MSF's yet.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not really feeling any excitement for this collection (don't hate me!). The e/s I'm interested in I already have dupes for. And there's only one l/s that's caught my attention, but I'm not sure it's really different enough to what I already own to justify buying it. Not feeling the MSFs at all. Guess that means more money for HK!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not getting caught up in the hype - nothing screams out as a must-have buy and as already mentioned, I have dupes for what's gonna be coming out already. I'm keeping my money in my pocket.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 22, 2008)

pretty much alot of stuff tend to look the same on me :/...by the swatches of the MSFs..I think I have something close so hmm..maybe just the brushes. Not sure.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 22, 2008)

I really want Henna, Flip, French Cuff and 100 Strokes!  I want the darkest MSF.  That is what I want for sure!  I gotta see swatches of the rest to up my list.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 22, 2008)

I just want Henna and the brushes.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_Now this is a collection for me.  I'm aiming for the brushes, a few of the shadows, lipstick and MSF. Who am I kidding? I WANT IT ALL!!! LOL!!!_

 

This sums it up for me and since my collection is small I can get away with wanting a lot, this is where my Xmas card money is going


----------



## Prototype83 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I'll like this collection.

I want Henna (the color looks just like henna powder, cute!), Flip, and probably Top Knot.  I really liked the MSF too.  I already have Femme Fi so i'll pass.

I just think that all the names and so creative!


----------



## lilMAClady (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm really not that excited for this collection....I'm only interested in Henna and that's really it...


----------



## budafly_kisz (Dec 23, 2008)

As of now I'm thinking the lipglasses, possibly a few of the lipsticks and MAYBE a couple shadows. I have to swatch the rest on myself to know if I love it.


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 23, 2008)

i love this collection soooo much!!!!! i don't know what i want yet, i'm not really feeling HK so i will be getting quite a bit from this collection


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Dec 28, 2008)

*This collection is beautiful. I am going to have a  hard time choosing. I must get Chignon l/s, Top Knot e/s and the Brunette MSF. I can't  wait. WOOP WOOP!!!!!!!*


----------



## lovesong (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting the MSF too.It so pretty, I'm trying to limit myself LOL


----------



## makeba (Dec 28, 2008)

i am a lipgloss and lipstick freak and the brunette colors are pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 28, 2008)

^^^ I just keep repeating...Do Not touch your Christmas gift Cards until BBR....I want to much stuff from this collection and I refuse to spend one penny over the $230 g/c I have


----------



## Cocopuff (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I just keep repeating...Do Not touch your Christmas gift Cards until BBR....I want to much stuff from this collection and I refuse to spend one penny over the $230 g/c I have_

 
I am with you Tish!  I got gift cards for Christmas.  I just did 2 l/g from Dame Edna.  BUT.....i think I will be spending more than $230.  I LOVE the entire collection!!!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Dec 28, 2008)

We've had this collection at our counter for a couple of weeks already (in the backroom) and I finally got to play with it.  EVERYTHING is gorgeous!  I am not a big fan of the MSFs but these look...ummm interesting.  They are like the regular MSF Naturals but with a hint of color and really really finelly milled shimmer (if that makes sense). I think we are supposed to get all 3 of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I'm mostly excited about the e/s.  They are truly beautiful!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 29, 2008)

i wish i could see a collection and just decide to get everything.
it sucks being broke.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I just keep repeating...Do Not touch your Christmas gift Cards until BBR....I want to much stuff from this collection and I refuse to spend one penny over the $230 g/c I have_

 
Right.  I have one for $100 and one coming from my boss for dogsitting.  Not sure how much but whatever it is, it's that much less I have to put in. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_I am with you Tish!  I got gift cards for Christmas.  I just did 2 l/g from Dame Edna.  BUT.....i think I will be spending more than $230.  I LOVE the entire collection!!!!_

 
Same here.  I added mine up and it was $280 without taxes.  could be more when I finally get there and try them l/s out.  I'm in deep deep trouble.


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm saving for HK and really trying to branch out into other brands, so I plan to skip this collex.  If there's a lippie or e/s I really really want, I'll B2M for it.


----------



## allison1998 (Dec 30, 2008)

Right now all I am planning on getting is 

Deep Shade e/s
Henna e/s
What A Do lipstick
Quick Tease l/g 

and maybe 

100 strokes e/s 

I may also try one of the MSF.


----------



## maketotheup (Dec 30, 2008)

Wishlist-
100 Strokes e/s
French Cuff e/s
Henna e/s
B-Babe l/s
What a Do! l/s
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
oh and maybe Red Devil l/g and the 214 brush

Finally a collection I can get really excited about.  EXTRA BONUS: It comes out a few days before my birthday.  I know what I'll be asking for.


----------



## cupcake123 (Dec 31, 2008)

I just started getting into Mac in November and now I know what it's like to want a collection.  I love BBR.  So far on my list I want 100 strokes, flip, henna, knight, french cuff, and deep shade.  I have $50 gc which will help me with a few of the e/s but wish I could get all from my wishlist.


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't wait for this collection to come out! I'm getting, and MSF (brunette or redhead..whichever suits me more), 165 & 226 brushes, Deep Shade e/s for sure and if I like Top Knot e/s. I might add the Dame Edna Royal Trio palette too..we'll see!

I can't wait!


----------



## L281173 (Jan 1, 2009)

I not excited about any of the colors in any of the collections featured.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

I went in for a sneak peek at this collection at the Pro Store today....

The Redhead and Brunette MSF's are so awesome.... Blonde is pretty pink ...but pretty ...more for lighter complexions IMO 
I have narrowed down my list to 6 of the 9 eyeshadows...
1 l/s 
1 l/g 

I can get 6 e/s and 1 l/s or l/g from my B2M and I have a g/c frm Christmas...so I am going to do well as long as I stick to the list I have stated...

The colors are so pretty in person...

and My Mom pre-ordered me the brushes so I'm excited...Love MOM!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 2, 2009)

i plan on getting EVERYTHING lol. from the brunette connection and i saw some from the red head i might consider.


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm DEFINITELY getting the 226 brush, possibly getting top knot e/s, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




drooling over the rest, and PRAYING for a JOB! lol I'm already in love with this collection!


----------



## Ebonyone (Jan 2, 2009)

I got to see the brushes and I loved them.  I'm getting the 214 and 226 brushes only because I don't need another face brush. My MA was sooo excited about these. The 214 will be available perm in MAC stores, but I want it now. I also want Henna e/s and maybe the brunette MSF.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree...Can't wait just like a lil kid


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jan 2, 2009)

Any news on whether this collection will have the Pro discount?


----------



## iliang25 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am getting the two MSFs (passing on the blonde one)..marquise I might B2M this and I am thinking about getting henna, femme fi and french cuff.  I am in big buying restraints (spent way too much on MU the past year).


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm no longer getting Henna.  On my NW50 skin, it's an almost exact dupe of Sumptuous Olive.  I got a chance to look at the entire collection this afternoon.  Also, I'm not on the fence w/ Top Knot....i'll try it again w/ a dark blue base to see if I can get it to show better.  I will still probably grab the Brunette MSF though.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I not excited about any of the colors in any of the collections featured._

 
Me neither ....I was thinknig about getting an MSF but I have enough as it is, aswell as Shimmerbricks and I'm supposed to be getting down on MU buying.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am getting all the shadows except French Cuff, femme fi (Have already) and Pincurl  only because I have enough B2M's to get them and 5 more l/g or l/s 

I also am getting the brushes and 2 MSF (redhead and Brunette) Redhead may get left off I am still on the fence with that one


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 4, 2009)

It's so annoying that in England with B2M you can only get lipsticks! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok..I've changed my mind! I wasn't too taken by the swatches I saw originally, but there are some on a darker skintone and they've made me sit up and take notice.

I want the Brunette or Redhead MSF, Top Knot e/s and Marquise D' l/s!

Shit! I'm supposed to to cutting down and in the past 72 hours I've bought 2 Sephora brushes, 2 L'oreal Hip e/s duos, that new Maybelline Colossal mascara, a load of stuff in Bath and Bodyworks, not to mention a huge MAC Pro order...and I still need to get Urban Decays glitter liner in Catfight before Saturday!


When is this collection due out? 

I think I may need to 'step away' from Specktra for a while whilst I sort out my finances cos I have no bloody self control!


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I cannot wait for this collection either and stopping ny here make me more and more impatient. You guys are a bad but good influence. I pretty sure about what I am getting. But it changes from day to day.


----------



## Blkbderfly (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be getting the Chignon l/s, maybe both of the l/g from the Brunette, and definitely the MSF from Brunette. 100 Strokes e/s is the only shadow I think I will buy, although Henna looks interesting. I want the brushes too!


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 5, 2009)

ok i've decided on all nine e/s ( i will be B2M for two i think) the redhead and brunette MSF, the what a do l/s from the brunette(maybe), i just went through all my make-up i really don't need another lipgloss i can't find, i'm about to toss alot of my old e/s and starting over which is why i'm getting all of these

ETA: i'm passing on the brushescuz i  have similar brushes already


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Ok..I've changed my mind! I wasn't too taken by the swatches I saw originally, but there are some on a darker skintone and they've made me sit up and take notice.

I want the Brunette or Redhead MSF, Top Knot e/s and Marquise D' l/s!

Shit! I'm supposed to to cutting down and in the past 72 hours I've bought 2 Sephora brushes, 2 L'oreal Hip e/s duos, that new Maybelline Colossal mascara, a load of stuff in Bath and Bodyworks, not to mention a huge MAC Pro order...and I still need to get Urban Decays glitter liner in Catfight before Saturday!


When is this collection due out? 

I think I may need to 'step away' from Specktra for a while whilst I sort out my finances cos I have no bloody self control!_

 
The collection is due on the 9th of this month. I'm thinking about getting the Brunette's MSF but I don't know. I told myself that I'm not going to buy anymore MAC for a month.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_The collection is due on the 9th of this month. I'm thinking about getting the Brunette's MSF but I don't know. I told myself that I'm not going to buy anymore MAC for a month._

 
It's actually due out Thursday the 8th.....and I have happily narrowed my list down so that I am super proud

Brunette MSF

Top Knot
Henna
Kinght
Deep Shade 
100 Strokes
Flip

Live and Dye 

Brushes


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 5, 2009)

my list so far:

MSF Brunette
Henna
Femme fi
Top knot
1000 strokes
French cuff
165
226

I THINK.....


----------



## blessed11 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Brunette Blonde Redhead*

wow, I'm dumb...wrong forum, sorry! I don't know how to delete this?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 6, 2009)

Meh. I'll have to be convinced in person, I guess.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 6, 2009)

How does the Redhead MSF show up on NC45? It looks so pretty - I am going back and forth about this one.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwistedFaith* 

 
_How does the Redhead MSF show up on NC45? It looks so pretty - I am going back and forth about this one._

 
I tried it on in the store with no other makeup on and it was so pretty...It was like a bronze peachy type glow (NC45) ...That one and Brunette are the #1 items on my list...I like the RH better for now...and the Brunette for Spring Summer when I am darker .. IMO on me

Top Knot- Negative...all I saw was Black..and I tried it on every base, paintpot and shadestick they had...still just black with sparkles...Like I need another black...

Erin has great notes on her blog   http://edotrich.blogspot.com/


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 6, 2009)

i'll take all of the lip products thank you.!! Why isn't it bloody on the website yet!! Eerrg


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_i'll take all of the lip products thank you.!! Why isn't it bloody on the website yet!! Eerrg_

 

They are probably like me and can't log on...I am having a few difficulties...I saw you said What A Do (I think it's called) was sold out...What did they just get 5 in???


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_i'll take all of the lip products thank you.!! Why isn't it bloody on the website yet!! Eerrg_

 

Uggghhh Getting off for awhile..I get frustrated easily...Lauching on the web 1/9 Friday per MAC


----------



## Cocopuff (Jan 7, 2009)

QUICK RANT:I am pissed about the BBR collection not being on the website, MAC trying to pacify us with the F&F sale and Specktra being super duper slow!  OK...as I digress......Here is my revised list:

LIPGLASS 
Peroxide, Strawberry Blonde, Soft Wave, Quick Tease, Red Devil, Live & Dye 

LIPSTICK 
B-babe, What A Do!, Chignon, Marquise D', Blow Dry, All's Fair 

EYESHADOW 
Knight, Top Knot, Henna, Femme Fi, 100 Strokes, French Cuff, Flip 

MSF 
Blonde, Brunette, Redhead 

BRUSHES 
226, 165


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 7, 2009)

OMG I'm seriously going nuts with my list.  I have changed it a gazillion times.  Erin review helped a bit.  I won't be able to sleep tonight.  I just know it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine....
* 
MSF:  * 
RedHead, Brunette

*Lipglass: *
 Live and Dye, Strawberry Blonde,  Peroxide 

*Lipstick:  *
 Chignon

*EyeShadow:* 
 Henna,  Flip, 100 Strokes
* 
Brushes *: 
I have all three but buying an addional 226


----------



## d n d (Jan 7, 2009)

Can anyone who has seen the Brunette MSF tell what it compares to?  Like is the color (s) similar to a MAC blush?  I just want to know what I'm up against


----------



## PreciousOne (Jan 8, 2009)

I want the MSFs from the redhead and the brunette collection and all the eyeshadows from the redhead collection. Gawd mac is a helluva drug.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Uggghhh Getting off for awhile..I get frustrated easily...Lauching on the web 1/9 Friday per MAC_

 
So BBR wont be up on the website before the 25% ends?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_So BBR wont be up on the website before the 25% ends?_

 
 For the Love of GOD!! I have tried to email you back for what  seems like 20 mins...let me know if you didn't get it...

and no the 25% off ends at 11.:59pm on the 8th and BBR is launching sometime after midnight she said....She did not know the exact time but it would be on the 9th


----------



## devin (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwistedFaith* 

 
_How does the Redhead MSF show up on NC45? It looks so pretty - I am going back and forth about this one._

 

I posted a swatch of redhead in the swatch forum.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I posted a swatch of redhead in the swatch forum._

 

If only I could get there to look


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 8, 2009)

So it's instore today, online 2mor? I've ordered my boyf to go to MAC up the block from his workplace at lunchtime to get me a MSF in Brunette.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ Well I'm sure he doesn't mind taking orders...obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dh says I'll buy but you must fly...basically he is not going to get it....but he will  pay for it...


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 8, 2009)

Your DH is funny! I'm still laughing over that 'Barney' comment he made the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just called my local store and it's iiiiiiiiiiin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots of stock avail so I'm trusting the MSF's won't have sold out by lunchtime!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm Back and this is what I got  (digs thru Bag)

*Lipstick*

Blow Dry (Perfect Coral)  B2M

*Lipglass*

Strawberry Blonde (B2M)
Red Devil (B2M)
Live and Dye (B2M)
Soft Wave (B2M) This is what C-Thru should be for WOC
Peroxide (B2M)

*Eyeshadows*

Henna (B2M)
100 Strokes (B2M)
Top Knot (B2M) put on top of Flammable, Haunting f/l or Nice Vice WOWWW 
Pincurl (B2M) LOVE 
Knight (B2M) Perfect non frosty grey 

*MSF *
Brunette  LOVVVVVVVVVE x infinity (2) One for my Mom 
RedHead (Giftcard)  LOVVVVEEEEE 

*Brushes *
214  $23.00
226 (3) gift certificate 

I spent $113 


What I didn't get and why

*No other lippies*...

Was not impressed with any of them on....
The only other one I would have considered would have been 

*What A Do * which was just a plain frosty nude nothing special reminded with of 1N just a tad darker with a *tiny* hint of pink *(emphasis on tiny)*

*Chignon *was a glaze...very little color took many coats then looked like Jampacked l/g 

*B-Babe* - Just another pink frost 

*Lipglass* 
Quick Tease - Jampacked's twin 

*Eyeshadows*

*French Cuff* - Mythology's twin..but Mythology is better and I have that
*Flip *- Bronzy Gold....Nothing special what so every - Goldmine is so much better 
*Deep Shade* - Contrast renamed (really) 
*Femme Fi* - Love it...But already have it 


*MSF*
Petticoat's Twin yet silkier feeling..I put Petticoat on one cheek and Blonde MSF on the other...couldn't figure out which side I put what on that were just that similar on me and IMO

*Brushes* 
165 if you have 109, 138, 116 (skip it) I have all those so it was skipped


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeahhhh Tish is gonna play all night looooong with her MAC goodies lol!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 8, 2009)

I must express again the Brushes are Stellar!!!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 8, 2009)

In what way Tish? I'm so curious, i just don't know what to do with them, esp with the 226?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 8, 2009)

I just posted in the Color Thread for this collection. I got:

Strawberry Blonde l/g
Live and Dye l/g
Marquis D' l/s
All's Fair l/s

For me eventhough I don't like lustres, the lip products were the highlight of this collection. This collection reminds me of N collection only better. I also liked the Redhead MSF a lot, I will probably go back for it


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 8, 2009)

So this was my haul 
E/S
femme fi
deep shade
flip
1000 strokes
french cuff

l/g
lil red devil

l/s
what a do

1 15 pro pallet

and my MUA for got to include the redhead MSF so I will have to go back for it. tomorrow maybe. which is bad b/c i will have to see more items and probably a l/g or l/s more. I dont think i want any more of the shadows for no.

I was thinking about picking up vellum from the chill collection but I am not sure as of yet. 

Are there any more items from this collection that you guys would suggest?


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 8, 2009)

and I also got the 2 LE brushes I might go back for the 265 a second one.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 8, 2009)

The same thing happen to me...I really do not want to go back b/c I'll just buy more!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_So this was my haul 
E/S
femme fi
deep shade
flip
1000 strokes
french cuff

l/g
lil red devil

l/s
what a do

1 15 pro pallet

and my MUA for got to include the redhead MSF so I will have to go back for it. tomorrow maybe. which is bad b/c i will have to see more items and probably a l/g or l/s more. I dont think i want any more of the shadows for no.

I was thinking about picking up vellum from the chill collection but I am not sure as of yet. 

Are there any more items from this collection that you guys would suggest?_


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought
Top Knot and Pin Curl e/s
Live and Dye l/g and Alls Fair l.s.

Might get Peroxide, still debating.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_So this was my haul 
E/S
femme fi
deep shade
flip
1000 strokes
french cuff

l/g
lil red devil

l/s
what a do

1 15 pro pallet

and my MUA for got to include the redhead MSF so I will have to go back for it. tomorrow maybe. which is bad b/c i will have to see more items and probably a l/g or l/s more. I dont think i want any more of the shadows for no.

I was thinking about picking up vellum from the chill collection but I am not sure as of yet. 

Are there any more items from this collection that you guys would suggest?_

 

I strongly suggest Live and Dye l/g...So much I came home depotted my shadows and went and got a b/u It is my lips but better for real...My lips are very pinky though..it has a slight shimmer...Just gorgeous


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 8, 2009)

Tish...swatches pretty please!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_Tish...swatches pretty please!!_

 

I honestly am too tired to do them all so tell me which one you are interested in ...


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Jan 9, 2009)

I went to the MAC store to swatch everything from this collection. My list as of this moment is Top Knot e/s, Pincurl e/s, Quick Tease l/g, Brunette MSF.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 9, 2009)

can someone swatch b-babe next to bombshell or fast play?? thanks


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought and swatched a few things during lunch.  Has anyone noticed how close Henna and Sumptuous Olive are?  I put them on my hand and couldn't tell one from the other.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 9, 2009)

ok I got off my butt and went 
bb rose looks like blonde
fast thrill looks like b babe


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_I bought and swatched a few things during lunch.  Has anyone noticed how close Henna and Sumptuous Olive are?  I put them on my hand and couldn't tell one from the other._

 
Ahhh that's off my list then! Thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

Knight, 100 Strokes, Henna
Pin Curl, Top Knot


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay ladies here is my damage:

*Lipsticks*
Chignon
What A Do

*Lipglass*
Red Devil
Quick Tease
Strawberry Blonde

*Eyeshadows*
Henna
Top Knot
Deep Shade
Flip
French Cuff
100 Strokes

*MSF*
Brunette
Redhead (Kinda of blah to me..)

*Brushes*
165 (2)
226 (2)
136(not part of the collection)

Overall very hot collection. Loves it. Just like I loved the N Collection


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ N is my all time fav too


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 9, 2009)

*Nerp, I don't care much for BBR -- and I'm disappointed.*





*My first and overall impression of the collection, from the time I arrived at the counter, was:  "Don't I already own a lot of these colors?"  IMO, there sat Vex, Sumptuous Olive, Jampacked, etc.  Sigh.  I don't do MSFs so that was another thing that made this one mostly passable for me.
I even decided to look at Chill while I was there.*





*I've been pretty bored since CoC.  I did end up leaving with 100 Strokes, Red Devil and the 214.*


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 9, 2009)

my fav. out of everything is marquise d'...my perfect nude!!


----------



## lovely333 (Jan 9, 2009)

How does henna compare to mink and sable?


----------



## damsel (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_How does henna compare to mink and sable?_

 
henna = sumptuous olive = mink & sable


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^^ Thanks, I was thinking of getting Henna, but already have Mink and sable.  I am going to go swatch some things this weekend. So far, I am thinking that I want Chignon, Red Devil, Top Knot, and Strawberry Blonde.


----------



## cupcake123 (Jan 9, 2009)

All these pics have me so confused because everything looks so pretty.  If you had to choose between deep shade and 100 strokes, I am just starting my e/s collection so I have nothing like either, which one should I get?  I am about a NC40-42.  And between redhead or brunette MSF, will both show up on me?  I have a blush similar to brunette but wondering whether the redhead will show up on me as a blush or more of a frost or highlighter.  Seems like almost everyone is liking the MSF so I am thinking this may be the perfect time to get my first one.  All advice welcome, please.


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 10, 2009)

So I went and I got only the things I couldn't be without

Femme Fi, I don't have anything like it and its so pretty
Brunette MSF, I'm just getting into these and once the MUA put it on me i was sold
The crease brush and the face brush I got, they are so soft and useful 
Live N Dye lipglass, just truly pretty

I wanted Henna but its just like my Sumptuous Olive as everyone has pointed out. And I got 100 strokes but its just like my Sketch, only a little more golden and easier to blend. But right now I can't justify the minute differences to get those two shadows. and the mini shader brush, it will be there


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 10, 2009)

Deep Shade is Contrast but not better...so I would choose 100 stokes personally...I would get contrast first from the perm line the payoff is so much better IMO

The redhead is fabulous!!! I am NC45 and actually I have all three MSF's and every other one MAC has made and these do not compare to them...they are fabulous...the texture is so silky and not a lot of glittery shine...


----------



## iliang25 (Jan 10, 2009)

I was hoping to pass on this collection but was not able to resist..a lot could be dupeable but I only have a limited collection so I could still build it up a bit.  I got:

MSF in redhead (I have warmed and So ceylon so will not need brunette and got 2 petticoat so could pass on blonde)
top knot
knight 
flip
100 strokes
strawberry blonde


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just came back from my pro store and I chose: 

Brunette MSF= My Very 1st MSF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Knight e/s and 110 Strokes e/s, nothing else from the this collection jumped at me....


----------



## soleado8 (Jan 10, 2009)

I went out to the counter today and the only thing I picked up was the Live and Dye Lipgloss. It is really, really pretty and unique. The MSF's are pretty but I saw that they did have traces of some glitter so I passed. I was really hoping to like Red Devil, but on my it looked exactly like lychee luxe so I passed on that. I am still on the fence regarding Marqued, so I might go and B2M for that one.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jan 10, 2009)

So I finally got to play with these when I went in for work on Thursday.  Ironically I didn't like anything from the Brunette collection, except the MSF, which I actually loved.  It's the perfect coral-y shade with a hint of pink.  It's just gorgeous! It shows up very pretty on anyone NC40 or above. The lip and e/s products were "meh" for me. 
Now, the Blonde and Redhead stuff I am getting all of it...ALL OF IT.  I loved most of it.  Standouts were Strawberry Blonde l/g, Top Knot, Knight, Flip, French Cuff and 100 Strokes e/s. But then again, I'm an e/s ho and want to paint the world with them. One more thing...a coworker used the Redhead stuff on a blonde lady and it did NOT work for her at all. She then redid everything with the Blonde stuff (which my coworker was wearing, including the MSF and looked GORGEOUS, she's an NW20!) AND the lady looked amazing!!! The lady looked to be a little darker than my coworker, I'd say around NW30.  I ♥ this collection.


----------



## Blkbderfly (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_ok I got off my butt and went 
bb rose looks like blonde
fast thrill looks like b babe_

 
Thanks mama! I was wondering, now I don't feel bad for not getting it, since I have Fast Thrill! Funny  seeing me here huh? Just joined...LOL


----------



## damsel (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blkbderfly* 

 
_Thanks mama! I was wondering, now I don't feel bad for not getting it, since I have Fast Thrill! Funny  seeing me here huh? Just joined...LOL_

 
yay! i'm subscribed to you on youtube. glad to see you here.


----------



## Blkbderfly (Jan 10, 2009)

*Hello Ladies! So, I picked up the following - you can see my swatches on Youtube - **http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuR7uZX7kNY*

*Chignon (so how do you pronounce this? LOL)*
*What a Do*
*All's Fair  - (love it with the Strawberry Blonde)*
*Strawberry Blonde*
*Soft Wave*
*Quick Tease*
*Brunette MSF - love it*
*Henna - I swatched it next to my Sumptious Olive, very close but Henna is more gold*
*100 Strokes*
*Flip*
*And the best part of the collection:*
*226 Brush*
*214 Brush*

*I really like Pincurl, but I didn't pick it up. Will probably go back...I am soooo broke now...lol...so how am I eating for the next two weeks???? LOL*


----------



## Blkbderfly (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so I didn't know it was going to actually put the vid in my reply, I just wanted to post a link to my vid...if I'm not supposed to do this, somebody let me know....


----------



## Blkbderfly (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_How does henna compare to mink and sable?_

 
Henna, Mink and Sable(M&S) and Sumptious Olive are all in the same family,in my opinion. However, when I swatch them,  M&S is slightly darker than Sumptious Olive and Henna has more gold in it than M&S and Sump Olive . I have all three now, and I am thinking...... do I really need all three with such a slight difference between them...LOL


----------



## Blkbderfly (Jan 10, 2009)

*My haul consisted of:*

*Chignon  - how do you pronounce this anyway?*
*What a Do - love it w/cork liner and Soft Wave l/g*
*All's Fair - love it with the Strawberry Blonde l/g*
*Strawberry Blonde*
*Quick Tease*
*Soft Wave*

*Brunette MSF*

*Henna - more gold than Sumptious Olive*
*Flip*
*100 Strokes*

*and my favorite part of the collection...the 226 and 214 brushes*

*I like Pincurl - similar to Vex, but a little different - so I will probably go back for it...I am sooooo broke....so how am I eating for the next 2 weeks? LOL*


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok my complete list because it changed so much since it started 

*MSF's*
Blonde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Redhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Eyeshadow*
100 Strokes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Henna 
Top Knot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Knight
Pincurl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lipstick*
Blow Dry 
Chignon

*LipGlass*
Live and Dye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (2 of these)
Peroxide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Red Devil
Soft Wave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Strawberry Blonde 

*Brushes *
226 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (2 of these)
214
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



165 (Just because I am a Brush Whore)


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blkbderfly* 

 
_Thanks mama! I was wondering, now I don't feel bad for not getting it, since I have Fast Thrill! Funny seeing me here huh? Just joined...LOL_

 

OMG!! <3333 Sup beautiful!!! ...yeah I was soooooo close to getting it..but didn't (yay!)..I got marquis d (sp?)...which just gave my lips a sculpt look and I didn't have anything similar. <3333333333


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blkbderfly* 

 
_*My haul consisted of:*

*Chignon - how do you pronounce this anyway?*
*What a Do - love it w/cork liner and Soft Wave l/g*
*All's Fair - love it with the Strawberry Blonde l/g*
*Strawberry Blonde*
*Quick Tease*
*Soft Wave*

*Brunette MSF*

*Henna - more gold than Sumptious Olive*
*Flip*
*100 Strokes*

*and my favorite part of the collection...the 226 and 214 brushes*

*I like Pincurl - similar to Vex, but a little different - so I will probably go back for it...I am sooooo broke....so how am I eating for the next 2 weeks? LOL*_

 

great haul!

I might go get "what it do?" and umm of course #226 (it's sold out online on the macys site ..was trying to get it w/ my xmas giftcard) ..and I like vex..I was swatching away in the store ..my sister was laughing at me ..but yeah vex has a hint of creme and grey with an opalescent sheen to it ..while pincurl has grey and a opalescent sheen... right now I'm wearing "pincurl" all over the lid ..like I use to love wearing "Shroom" all over the lid lol.


----------



## FreshMacAddict (Jan 10, 2009)

So I stopped by the MAC counter this evening picked up
Henna
100 Strokes
French Cuff 
Redhead MSF
just a couple of things since I'm trying to hold out til Feb 12th!


----------



## d n d (Jan 10, 2009)

I went to look at the colors and they only things I picked up were:
Brunette MSF
Quick Tease lipglass

I really like the MSF especially since this is my first one (all the others just seemed too glittery for my taste) The texture is sooo silky...is that why it costs a little more than the other MSF's?  As for Quick Tease lipglass...I'm on the fence with this one.  I missed out on Jampacked and thought this was a good replacement but it looks a little blah on me.

As for the eyeshadow and other colors, they were pretty but I have colors that are similar so I decided I better stick to my budget and get the must haves only.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 10, 2009)

I went into the store intending to pick up AT LEAST 10 of the items from the collection...I left with only 1. I didn't like what I swatched, so I saved myself the grief. I did buy Quick Tease l/g though, I love it. It goes beautifully with Hang Up l/s from Creme Sheen.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's my list:
strawberry blonde l/g
soft wave l/g
red devil l/g
quick tease l/g
peroxide l/g
b-babe l/s
blonde MSF
brunette MSF
redhead MSF
165 tapered cheek/highlight brush

too many products? i know...but i can't help it. i'm ADDICTED. yes i said it


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok my complete list because it changed so much since it started 

*MSF's*
Blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Redhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Eyeshadow*
100 Strokes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Henna 
Top Knot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Knight
Pincurl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lipstick*
Blow Dry 

*LipGlass*
Live and Dye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (2 of these)
Peroxide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Red Devil
Soft Wave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Strawberry Blonde 

*Brushes *
226 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (2 of these)
214
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



165 (Just because I am a Brush Whore)_

 
oh good grief! your list is making mine look pitiful. i may just have to add "a few things". thanks a lot tish


----------



## michmom2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am in love with this brunette MSF!!!  I bought all three, but I love this one.  I think I need to get another need a back up.  I went to a MAC Pro store today to buy some of the e/s.  That French Cuff is terrible!  The color would be beautiful if you didn't have to fight with it to get some on your lid.  I'm so disappointed.  100 strokes is awesome!! Femme Fi is nice too, but it looks like my Shroom - does anyone else think this??  I'm returning french cuff tomorrow and maybe the Femme Fi.


----------



## cupcake123 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Blkbdrfly,* love your haul video, lucky you.  I think tomorrow may be my haul day.  

*Michmom,* I noticed Femme Fi looks like Brule so that probably might look like Shroom too.  I don't get to MAC often so I can't really tell for sure.  You like Brunette MSF best?  Does it show up red when on?

*Tish,* how'd you like Redhead MSF?  Someone told me it turned mauve on them and I was hoping for more peachy tone.  Does that happen to you or is she totally off or possibly talking about Blonde MSF? 

I want the glow from within look.  I want it to look natural but not too obvious and not mauve either, hehe.  

Any swatches wearing it on?


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 11, 2009)

this is my Haul today:

Brunette MSF - very nice bronzy-rosy color on my NC42 skin/BE Med Tan
Deep Shade w/s
the 3 brushes

and BLUNT blush for contouring--> not in the collection but I purchased it today.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's no IPA, but the closest I can write for the pronunciation is "Sheen-nyon". (I would have used the quote function, but for some reason it doesn't work for me).


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACandie2012* 

 
_oh good grief! your list is making mine look pitiful. i may just have to add "a few things". thanks a lot tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I have a few control issues, says my husband....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_*Blkbdrfly,* love your haul video, lucky you. I think tomorrow may be my haul day. 

*Michmom,* I noticed Femme Fi looks like Brule so that probably might look like Shroom too. I don't get to MAC often so I can't really tell for sure. You like Brunette MSF best? Does it show up red when on?

*Tish,* how'd you like Redhead MSF? Someone told me it turned mauve on them and I was hoping for more peachy tone. Does that happen to you or is she totally off or possibly talking about Blonde MSF? 

I want the glow from within look. I want it to look natural but not too obvious and not mauve either, hehe. 

Any swatches wearing it on?_

 
I honestly have not worn 1 single thing...But I have so many things like that...I swatched the Redhead this morning on my cheeks and it still looks pretty close to the same color now... I have not washed it off just yet...But I haven't tried it on foundation...I will on Monday ...


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blkbderfly* 

 
_Henna, Mink and Sable(M&S) and Sumptious Olive are all in the same family,in my opinion. However, when I swatch them, M&S is slightly darker than Sumptious Olive and Henna has more gold in it than M&S and Sump Olive . I have all three now, and I am thinking...... do I really need all three with such a slight difference between them...LOL_

 
I agree with Sumptuous Olive and Henna being in the same family.  But Henna looks REALLY gold on my skin and the Sump. Olive looks a lot more.....olive green.  I kinda wish I didnt get Sumptuous Olive because IMO, Henna is much prettier.

Is Pincurl really that pretty?.....because when I swatched it on my hand, it looked like dirty pinkish whitish color.  I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Oh, and I love the MSFs so much.  I only got to wear the Blonde (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













) and the Brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so far and I love them.  Can't wait to wear the Redhead.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I agree with Sumptuous Olive and Henna being in the same family. But Henna looks REALLY gold on my skin and the Sump. Olive looks a lot more.....olive green. I kinda wish I didnt get Sumptuous Olive because IMO, it's much prettier than Henna.

Is Pincurl really that pretty?.....because when I swatched it on my hand, it looked like dirty pinkish whitish color. I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh, and I love the MSFs so much. I only got to wear the Blonde (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













) and the Brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so far and I love them. Can't wait to wear the Redhead._

 

Well hurry up with the Redhead MSF ...because I go to your blog everyday to get my make up look ideas for the week....I love your blog spot!! all your looks are GORG!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well hurry up with the Redhead MSF ...because I go to your blog everyday to get my make up look ideas for the week....I love your blog spot!! all your looks are GORG!!_

 

Thank you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be wearing my Redhead tomorrow for work.  

Y'all got me curious about Pincurl.  Should I even bother, because I think Pink Opal, Motif, Nanogold and Shu Uemura are nice "dupes".  When I tried Pincurl in the store (it could have been the lighting), it was nice but the color the grey in it kinda threw me off.  I dont know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I hate it when stuff like this happens to me....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I do know that I was *not* impressed with the texture of Deep Shade and French Cuff.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 11, 2009)

double post...sorry


----------



## cupcake123 (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw the other two on so I look forward to seeing it on tomorrow.  BTW, do you use them mainly as blushes or as blush and highlighter?


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_The only thing that I'm getting from the BBR is the Brunette's MSF and that's it. I'm saving up for the Hello Kitty collection._

 
Lol! You took the words right out of my mouth. I totally agree, Brunette MSF is all I got too.  The rest will show up @ my CCO soon enough.


----------



## sja103 (Jan 11, 2009)

Is the 165 any good?


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 11, 2009)

im not even that excited about this collection...my only must have is the 226 brush.. i cant wait to get mt hands on that.

i might get the brunette msf and marquise d' lipstick. ive decided i need to stop buying so many glosses n lippies since ive become more of a balm girl!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be wearing my Redhead tomorrow for work. 

Y'all got me curious about Pincurl. Should I even bother, because I think Pink Opal, Motif, Nanogold and Shu Uemura are nice "dupes". When I tried Pincurl in the store (it could have been the lighting), it was nice but the color the grey in it kinda threw me off. I dont know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I hate it when stuff like this happens to me....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I do know that I was *not* impressed with the texture of Deep Shade and French Cuff._

 
I love pincurl actually...I love the silver with lilac pinky sparkles in it..I wore it over haughting f/l and it was awesome


----------



## sweetfacekay (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi I'm New 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I bought so far from this collection is Red Devil l/g....I am ABSOLUTELY IN LOOOOVEEE WITH IT!  I'm going back to get another one, and the Redhead and Blonde MSFs as well the 226 and the 165.  I already have the Duo MSF in Dark, I use it instead of foundation so I'm not sure how I will use Brunette just yet.


----------



## devin (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love pincurl actually...I love the silver with lilac pinky sparkles in it..I wore it over haughting f/l and it was awesome_

 

I agree!! I was initially not even impressed with the Pincurl. I thought "Oh, I already have vex and seedy pearl." But, I wore it on the lid yesterday with MUFE #9 and #92 in the crease and it was GORGEOUS!! It look like a light silvery, gray with pink and purple reflections. LOVELY!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I agree!! I was initially not even impressed with the Pincurl. I thought "Oh, I already have vex and seedy pearl." But, I wore it on the lid yesterday with MUFE #9 and #92 in the crease and it was GORGEOUS!! It look like a light silvery, gray with pink and purple reflections. LOVELY!!!_

 

FOTD please!! I love your fotd's I would love to see this look


----------



## lovely333 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok so I bought deep shade before reading all the bad reviews on it. Is it really that bad? I'm a nc 50 and have no deep blues. So I thought it would be a good color. I guess I'll have to send it back when it comes in the mail. But I think I will have to stop being lazy and go to the MAC store and try stuff on.


----------



## cupcake123 (Jan 12, 2009)

I love Deep Shade in the pot but the SA had a hard time getting the color deep enough when swatched on me so I didn't get it.  The SA had Pincurl on as a highlight and it was gorgeous.  Same skintone as me about NC40.  I am thinking I need it and Flip and Henna.


----------



## michmom2 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_*Blkbdrfly,* love your haul video, lucky you. I think tomorrow may be my haul day. 

*Michmom,* I noticed Femme Fi looks like Brule so that probably might look like Shroom too. I don't get to MAC often so I can't really tell for sure. You like Brunette MSF best? Does it show up red when on?

*Tish,* how'd you like Redhead MSF? Someone told me it turned mauve on them and I was hoping for more peachy tone. Does that happen to you or is she totally off or possibly talking about Blonde MSF? 

I want the glow from within look. I want it to look natural but not too obvious and not mauve either, hehe. 

Any swatches wearing it on?_

 
Hi.  I thought the Brunette would be my least favorite, but it's great.  Now, don't get me wrong I bought all 3 and love them all.  It's just I can use Brunette as an all over face powder and it looks great.  It doesn't look red or orange on me (I hate that) it looks like a pinky,coral with alittle gold. It looks natural on me with alittle shimmer. (I know this explanation sounds crazy).  I think the Blonde and Redhead will look best as highlight or blush for me.  You definitely need to see these in person. I'm really happy with this collection.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I agree!! I was initially not even impressed with the Pincurl. I thought "Oh, I already have vex and seedy pearl." But, I wore it on the lid yesterday with MUFE #9 and #92 in the crease and it was GORGEOUS!! It look like a light silvery, gray with pink and purple reflections. LOVELY!!!_

 

Would yall stop?!  Now yall are going to have me go out and get it now....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I agree with Tish, lets see a FOTD!!!!


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 12, 2009)

my wish list!


Deep Shade and 100 Strokes e/s 
Strawberry Blonde lipgloss 
Redhead Skinfinish 
226 Brush 
But, I'm realistically just going to get the 226! Can't wait! Does anyone have any picture of them wearing the msf's?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, so I went by today and picked up:
100 Strokes

Really.  That's all.
I looked at Red Devil, but I already have things from that color family and I'm not as picky about lip products as I am about eye products.

I really liked French Cuff (the luster one) but I have another color like it and if you have Expensive Pink or Mythology, it's not worth it.  It's Expensive Pink is the dead middle between French Cuff and Mythology just with a better texture.

I also looked at the gold which didn't really strike me as "so incredibly mind blowing that I just had to get it".   Yeah... I basically passed on most things that I thought would excite me about this collection.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ange1* 

 
_my wish list!

Deep Shade and 100 Strokes e/s 
Strawberry Blonde lipgloss 
Redhead Skinfinish 
226 Brush 
But, I'm realistically just going to get the 226! Can't wait! Does anyone have any picture of them wearing the msf's?_

 
Erin has a few looks on her blog..I think Brunette and Blonde MSF ...

MAKEUP FIEND


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I agree!! I was initially not even impressed with the Pincurl. I thought "Oh, I already have vex and seedy pearl." But, I wore it on the lid yesterday with MUFE #9 and #92 in the crease and it was GORGEOUS!! It look like a light silvery, gray with pink and purple reflections. LOVELY!!!_

 

I agree with Tish. You really need to do a fotd of this please.


----------



## shyste (Jan 13, 2009)

So I got some goodies from this collection..the lady was supposed to hold my items from the Chill collection but they disappeared when I got there go figure..so I guess they felt bad and gave the pro discount on my BBR items purchased...so I got..


Brunette MSF
Chignon l/s

Henna
100 strokes
french cuff

and from Chill

Penultimate eyeliner
naked frost l/g
frozen dream l/g


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I agree!! I was initially not even impressed with the Pincurl. I thought "Oh, I already have vex and seedy pearl." *But, I wore it on the lid yesterday with MUFE #9 and #92 in the crease and it was GORGEOUS!!* It look like a light silvery, gray with pink and purple reflections. LOVELY!!!_

 
.....by the way....do you mind if I try this look?  I have both MUFE #9 and #92!  What did you use as a brow highlight?  Would Vanilla pigment look good with that, or Pink Opal?


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isabel101* 

 
_It's gonna be hard for me to decide. I know I want all of the MSFs, but the rest.......we'll see. Hopefully my bank account will survive.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Yes girl i hear you on that! I'm soo excited with this collection!! I'm getting Brunette msf and Quick Tease Lipglass! Cant wait !! Love this collection y'all!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Erin has a few looks on her blog..I think Brunette and Blonde MSF ...

MAKEUP FIEND_

 
Erin's looks are always nice. 

Anyway I picked up three 226's, one 165, Brunette MSF, Henna & 100 Strokes e/s.  I was a good girl!  And I skipped on Redhead MSF because it looked like Soft & Gentle MSF on me, and I don't need another borderline ashy highlight.  Shimpagne is enough.


----------



## devin (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_FOTD please!! I love your fotd's I would love to see this look_

 

You asked for it you got it babe!! I only have pics of the eyes sorry, couldn't get a good shot of the face.


















Pincurl on the lid with NYX milk pencil as a base, MUFE #9 and #92 in the crease, MUFE #902 star powder as the highlight. Ardell #131 lashes.


----------



## devin (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_.....by the way....do you mind if I try this look? I have both MUFE #9 and #92! What did you use as a brow highlight? Would Vanilla pigment look good with that, or Pink Opal?_

 

Girl you don't even have to ask! Go for it, that's why we post here to get ideas and use them. Rock it out mama!! I think Vanilla or Pink Opal would look great! I would probably use Vanilla.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 14, 2009)

devin i love your fotds! you're so talented!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for your response, Devin.  I think I will go with Vanilla, too!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_ 

















Pincurl on the lid with NYX milk pencil as a base, MUFE #9 and #92 in the crease, MUFE #902 star powder as the highlight. Ardell #131 lashes._


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_You asked for it you got it babe!! I only have pics of the eyes sorry, couldn't get a good shot of the face.


















Pincurl on the lid with NYX milk pencil as a base, MUFE #9 and #92 in the crease, MUFE #902 star powder as the highlight. Ardell #131 lashes._

 
Flawless!! I love this look!!!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Jan 15, 2009)

I purchased Brunette yesterday, wearing it today its nice, but dunno if I'm looooooving it to death! So ..hmm i dunno shud I return it? I mean I figure I can create the same look with a light hand w/ Sweet as Cocoa and use my Warmed mineralize for highlighting.....ugh! I dunno! 

But I wanna go back to get Peroxide l/g and Quick Tease l/g! I'm shocked no one has mentioned Peroxide l/g! Its gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_I purchased Brunette yesterday, wearing it today its nice, but dunno if I'm looooooving it to death! So ..hmm i dunno shud I return it? I mean I figure I can create the same look with a light hand w/ Sweet as Cocoa and use my Warmed mineralize for highlighting.....ugh! I dunno! 

But I wanna go back to get Peroxide l/g and Quick Tease l/g! I'm shocked no one has mentioned Peroxide l/g! Its gorgeous!_

 
Brunette gives me the same look as Gold Deposit...However I love the Blonde and Redhead...I just like the Brunette

I like Peroxide a lot too


----------



## cupcake123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was trying hard to hold out on this collection but finally caved in and got Femme-Fi and Henna.  I am debating on Soft Wave but I got a similar l/g already.  I finally tried on Strawberry Blonde and it was gorgeous.  I also saw Cult of Cherry so I got more confused and did not get any l/g for now until I can decide on which one.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_You asked for it you got it babe!! I only have pics of the eyes sorry, couldn't get a good shot of the face.


















Pincurl on the lid with NYX milk pencil as a base, MUFE #9 and #92 in the crease, MUFE #902 star powder as the highlight. Ardell #131 lashes._

 












that is all i can say!!!

this look is so damn fly girl!!! devin why aren't you my makeup artist omg!!!! i need to learn from you. could spend just 1 hour with me and teach some your talent. please!!! i love this.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Brunette gives me the same look as Gold Deposit...However I love the Blonde and Redhead...I just like the Brunette

I like Peroxide a lot too_

 
I agree, I love *Peroxide*.  It's almost like the perfect neutral lip for me. * Soft Wave* is my first love, LOL.  It's described as Tan Bronze, but it looks like a subtle icy pink to me.  It's so pretty.  I _like_ Live and Dye, but it's not my favorite.

I might get a backup of *B-Babe *l/s (so sorry I slept on this, it's so nice on me) and I want *What A Do!* l/s.  I won't get the rest because I can't stand Lustre l/s.

And those MSFs (all three) are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










....._*especially*_ *Blonde*.


----------



## garnetmoon (Jan 17, 2009)

I was really suprised by how much I liked this collection and by how many items I purchased. I don't think I've gotten this many items since Cult of Cherry.

Haul #1:Flip e/s, Chignon l/s, Quicktease, Strawberry Blonde, and Red Devil l/g, and Blonde MSF. 

For some reason the MA was trying to sell me on only Brunette items then I had to tell him I could wear what I wanted hair color really isn't a big deal. Afterwards he agreed with me but still didn't think I should even look at the Redhead MSF so I didn't. When I got home I realized I forgot to get Peroxide l/g so I went back for it another day.

Haul #2: Peroxide l/g, Marquise D' l/s, Brunette MSF & 226 brush. I tried the Redhead MSF but I didn't like it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_I purchased Brunette yesterday, wearing it today its nice, but dunno if I'm looooooving it to death! So ..hmm i dunno shud I return it? I mean I figure I can create the same look with a light hand w/ Sweet as Cocoa and use my Warmed mineralize for highlighting.....ugh! I dunno! 

But I wanna go back to get Peroxide l/g and Quick Tease l/g! I'm shocked no one has mentioned Peroxide l/g! Its gorgeous!_

 
I agree with you that Brunette is pretty blah I was right to skip it the first time but seeing swatches and hearing the raves made me go back for it. I'm better off with a back up of Blonde MSF. Also go get Peroxide it really is beautiful as you can see I had to go back for it.

I'm still on the fence about whether I want to get Henna...I LOVE the name and I don't have Sumptuous Olive so I'm considering it. We'll see. The rest of the e/s were definitely a pass for me though. Also I'm not sure if I should keep Marquise D' I didn't feel it looked all that special on. I have way too much makeup to keep items I don't love or that aren't unique.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ I am all over the Blonde MSF too....It is the best of the bunch IMO
The brunette MSF was just another bronzer that gives no special color affect IMO


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 17, 2009)

To me the Blonde MSF was too glittery......Maybe I'll like it later...who knows..LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ Thats weird because none of these MSF's are glittery...that is what makes them different from all the others in the past


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 17, 2009)

I went to the MAC counter the day after you told me to try the blonde one...I didn't put it on my face because I was already wearing my brunette MSF but it looked really glittery on my hand.....maybe I should go bare faced and try it....


----------



## Blkbderfly (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I agree with Sumptuous Olive and Henna being in the same family. But Henna looks REALLY gold on my skin and the Sump. Olive looks a lot more.....olive green. I kinda wish I didnt get Sumptuous Olive because IMO, Henna is much prettier.

Is Pincurl really that pretty?.....because when I swatched it on my hand, it looked like dirty pinkish whitish color. I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh, and I love the MSFs so much. I only got to wear the Blonde (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













) and the Brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so far and I love them. Can't wait to wear the Redhead._

 

I really do like Pincurl. I heard a lot of good things about it!


----------



## Blkbderfly (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_*Blkbdrfly,* love your haul video, lucky you. I think tomorrow may be my haul day. 

*Michmom,* I noticed Femme Fi looks like Brule so that probably might look like Shroom too. I don't get to MAC often so I can't really tell for sure. You like Brunette MSF best? Does it show up red when on?

*Tish,* how'd you like Redhead MSF? Someone told me it turned mauve on them and I was hoping for more peachy tone. Does that happen to you or is she totally off or possibly talking about Blonde MSF? 

I want the glow from within look. I want it to look natural but not too obvious and not mauve either, hehe. 

Any swatches wearing it on?_

 
Thank you Cupcake!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 18, 2009)

I added Redhead to my BBR collection.  I really like the sheen effect and not so much glitter as some of the other MSFs.  Alright ya'll, after this no Mac for a while. (Praying that I don't get the urge to buy the brushes!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

^^^ Me too!


----------



## cupcake123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_I added Redhead to my BBR collection. I really like the sheen effect and not so much glitter as some of the other MSFs. Alright ya'll, after this no Mac for a while. (Praying that I don't get the urge to buy the brushes!)_

 
:whispering: _buy the brushes, buy the brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_I added Redhead to my BBR collection. I really like the sheen effect and not so much glitter as some of the other MSFs. Alright ya'll, after this no Mac for a while. (Praying that I don't get the urge to buy the brushes!)_

 









Not buying the brushes



Huh?? the 226



Leaving the best brush ever


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this collection coming out in the UK. I'm so jealous hearing about all your purchases. This will be my first MAC haul as I'm a very recent convert into the world of MAC and makeup in general. I've already booked an extra night shift to cover the cost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My list of wants is

Redhead MSF
Blonde MSF
Brunette MSF 

Marquise D L/S
B. Babe L/S

Soft wave L/G
Red Devil L/G
Live and Dye L/G
Peroxide L/G

214 Brush
226 Brush
214 Brush

Pincurl E/S
Flip E/S
Henna E/S
Knight E/S
Deep Shade E/S
100 Strokes E/S

Better get working to pay for this lot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_:whispering: buy the brushes, buy the brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Not buying the brushes



Huh?? the 226



Leaving the best brush ever



_

 
Ya'll are sssoo not helping! I can't lie though, I've stalked the hell outta that 226 brush since last week. I'll walk by the counter slowly and stare at it, pick it up, pass my finger through the hairs and brush it on my hand just to see how it feels. (I know I'm not the only one who does this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Then I put it down, hold on to my pretzel even tighter, walk away fast and ignore its call for me to come back and buy it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you ladies like the 214?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_Ya'll are sssoo not helping! I can't lie though, I've stalked the hell outta that 226 brush since last week. *I'll walk by the counter slowly and stare at it, pick it up, pass my finger through the hairs and brush it on my hand just to see how it feels.* (I know I'm not the only one who does this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Then I put it down, hold on to my pretzel even tighter, walk away fast and ignore its call for me to come back and buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you ladies like the 214?_

 
Are you having an erotic intercourse with the 226 brush??!! LOL


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Are you having an erotic intercourse with the 226 brush??!! LOL_

 
If lovin that brush is wrong, then I don't wanna be right!!!! (In my best Arsenio Hall voice from Coming to America)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing erotic, just a severe case of the stalks.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 18, 2009)

Whew!! I haven't bought any MAC in a minute or posted on Specktra. I did buy the Brunette MSF, 100 Strokes, and the 226 and 214 brushes. I really like the Brunette MSF, but the 100 Strokes shadow and the brushes were less than impressive. I thought the shadow would be more pigmented. I also think that my NYX and Sonia Kashuk brushes are just as good as the 226 and 214. They are both "nice" brushes but to me they are not essential. In these hard economic times I would definitely check out the Sonia Kashuk brushes and NYX brushes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

LuvinMyMac

I love the 214 and the 226 ...and I swear the 165 is sweet as well..so I am of no help...But at least the 214 is perm so you can get that one anytime.....But stop molesting the 226 and buy the dang thing


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG B-Babe is so gorg on Erin I am dying!!!


http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/b...g?t=1232341343


----------



## berryjuicy (Jan 19, 2009)

I finally got the chance to see this collection in person this weekend.  I thought Top Notch and 100 strokes were pretty.  The only thing I have is Brunette MSF from maccosmetics.com, but it doesn't seem too special so I'll be sending that back.  I do want the 226 and possibly the two e/s mentioned earlier.  I wanted to love the MSF so badly!


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 19, 2009)

I ended up getting the 226 after all.....does anyone else notice that it feels a little scratchy on the skin?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_I ended up getting the 226 after all.....does anyone else notice that it feels a little scratchy on the skin?_

 
did you wash it first? A lot of MAC brushes feel that way initially...but they recommend you wash them prior to using it...



I am so over depottig for awhile...LOL but I wanted the B-Babe and Quick Tease so I depotted last night and picked those up today and another Chill snowscene l/g ....I Love B-Babe....Thanks to Erin....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I finally went to go play with this collection yesterday and as I expected, nothing really did it for me. I only got the (226? the crease/blending) brush and a brow set. The brow set is going back this weekend :-/


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*did you wash it first? A lot of MAC brushes feel that way initially...but they recommend you wash them prior to using it...*



I am so over depottig for awhile...LOL but I wanted the B-Babe and Quick Tease so I depotted last night and picked those up today and another Chill snowscene l/g ....I Love B-Babe....Thanks to Erin...._

 

Yes, it's been washed.  I also noticed that the MA's brush was scratchy as well.  Maybe it's just me


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Yes, it's been washed. I also noticed that the MA was scratchy as well. Maybe it's just me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't know...try putting some conditioner on it and letting it sit on there for a few mins before rinsing it out


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't know...try putting some conditioner on it and letting it sit on there for a few mins before rinsing it out_

 
Thanks!  I'll try this when I get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE:  Thanks again TISH...the conditioner did work and I now love the brush!


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *garnetmoon* 

 
_I was really suprised by how much I liked this collection and by how many items I purchased. I don't think I've gotten this many items since Cult of Cherry.

Haul #1:Flip e/s, Chignon l/s, Quicktease, Strawberry Blonde, and Red Devil l/g, and Blonde MSF. 

For some reason the MA was trying to sell me on only Brunette items then I had to tell him I could wear what I wanted hair color really isn't a big deal. Afterwards he agreed with me but still didn't think I should even look at the Redhead MSF so I didn't. When I got home I realized I forgot to get Peroxide l/g so I went back for it another day.

Haul #2: Peroxide l/g, Marquise D' l/s, Brunette MSF & 226 brush. I tried the Redhead MSF but I didn't like it. 



*I agree with you that Brunette is pretty blah* I was right to skip it the first time but seeing swatches and hearing the raves made me go back for it. I'm better off with a back up of Blonde MSF. Also go get Peroxide it really is beautiful as you can see I had to go back for it.

I'm still on the fence about whether I want to get Henna...I LOVE the name and I don't have Sumptuous Olive so I'm considering it. We'll see. The rest of the e/s were definitely a pass for me though. Also I'm not sure if I should keep Marquise D' I didn't feel it looked all that special on. I have way too much makeup to keep items I don't love or that aren't unique._

 
 Okay, Im glad its not just me. I have been going back and forth ever since I got this MSF! I just dont love it.  Its too dark, and I tried to convince myself I'd just wear it in the summer when I darken u, but yeah...I think its going back.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

^^ I agree...Brunette is not my favorite MSF by any means ...love the other two...But Brunette is a can live without for real


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 19, 2009)

I finally saw this in person today and I really liked it! I didn't care for any of the Brunette stuff, I thought it could have been more interesting, but I got Top Knot from the Blonde collection and 100 Strokes and Flip from Redhead. I love all of them and with the right brushes, they apply like a dream. I'm going to get the highlighter brush and thats it. There my review! (NC45)


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I also looked at the gold which didn't really strike me as "so incredibly mind blowing that I just had to get it"._

 
I've been trapped inside sick the last week so I went out for a walk to cure my cabin fever today and couldn't resist popping into the pro store at the end of  my block for some retail therapy

I picked up *Flip* e/s from BBR and it looked good swatched in the store when I compared it to Goldmine (which I find to be too yellow gold for my taste), but when I got home and swatched it against some of my other golds in my eyeshadow collection (MAC's Cosmic, Woodwinked and Urban Decay's Baked, Half Baked, X)... it's my least favourite... mainly because Flip's texture and colour payoff isn't as nice as the others 

bummer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 because I wanted to love Flip ... I imagined it might be Cosmic's little sister ... 

I want to post some swatch comparisons but I can't find batteries for my camera at the moment


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ I love UD's Baked!! someone gave that to me as a free gift and I love it


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I love UD's Baked!! someone gave that to me as a free gift and I love it_

 
You'd love UD's Half Baked too... same yummy texture & colour payoff as Baked


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I honestly am too tired to do them all so tell me which one you are interested in ..._

 
I'd love to see swathes of the lippies on your lips. Pretty please!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I'd love to see swathes of the lippies on your lips. Pretty please!!_

 

I will do swatches this week I promise


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 20, 2009)

Tish,
How do you like Redhead?  Okay nevermind I see what you think...returning mine 2moro, I will get redhead instead.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ I love it ...gives me a nice bronze/peachy color


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought I had come on here before and said what I wanted, but that probably would've changed. I just saw the swatches thread and added ALOT to my cart online. Here's the rundown:

(2) Red Devil l/g
(1) Soft Wave l/g
(1) Strawberry Blonde l/g
(1) B-Babe l/s
(1) What A Do! l/s
(1) Henna e/s
(1) Flip e/s
(1) Deep Shade e/s
(1) Brunette MSF


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried the Brunette MSF and wasn't THAT impressed.  It was beautiful on my skin, but nothing special.  I could easily imitate its effects with a cheap blush.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 20, 2009)

So I finally had a chance to get to the mall and checkout BBR and overall I am completely *UNDERWHELMED*! I thought it would be love at first sight but everything looked kinda bleh to me, especially the MSFs. I was hoping they'd have that same luminosity that petticoat or light flush gives me, but these were very grainy, not glittery, but grainy. The texture reminds me of the pearlizers that came out with Novel Twist.

I walked away from the counter with absolutely nothing. I may go back for the brushes because I just love me some brushes, but other than that I'll probably pass on this one. Sad...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good for you!! I wish I had passed on almost all except the MSF's I do like them.and I love the brushes...

I am officially over MAC's collections


----------



## d n d (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I ended up returning my Brunette MSF.  When I wore it I got little bumps on my cheek and even though the colors were pretty it didn't have that "wow" factor.  For $29 and tax I need that "wow!"

Quick Tease lipglass may be next...it's a pretty color, but not unique in my opinion.  We'll see.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 21, 2009)

You all are starting to make me rethink my Brunette MSF purchase too lol.  I may have to to an exchange.

I'm a NW50, the other MSFs in the collection looked ashy on me, did this happen w/ anyone else?

Are you ladies applying the MSFs over a blush (this is what I do) or using them over foundation?


----------



## d n d (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_You all are starting to make me rethink my Brunette MSF purchase too lol. I may have to to an exchange.

I'm a NW50, the other MSFs in the collection looked ashy on me, did this happen w/ anyone else?

Are you ladies applying the MSFs over a blush (this is what I do) or using them over foundation?_

 
I tried it in top of Raizin and Ambering Rose.  It looked good with both of those in my opinion.  I mostly used it by itself and after I had it on a while it would give me that sunkissed look.  Had it not bothered my skin, I might have considered keeping it.

If you like it, you should keep it!


----------



## hotpinkanthia (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't wait either.  I have never tried a MSF but after seeing how everyone on Specktra loves them, I am tempted to buy all three.  I think I will end up buying all the blonde products because they look awesome.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_You all are starting to make me rethink my Brunette MSF purchase too lol. I may have to to an exchange.

I'm a NW50, the other MSFs in the collection looked ashy on me, did this happen w/ anyone else?

Are you ladies applying the MSFs over a blush (this is what I do) or using them over foundation?_

 
I've only worn the MSFs once (when it was applied by the MA at the store), and it was just on foundation/bare face. (It was the end of the day, and I'd probably wiped the majority of my makeup off. The woes of oily skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I purchased Gold Desposit, and it looked great on me. I'm NW50 as well. I'll try it the way you do and report back though.

The MSFs didn't make me look ashy. Then again, I have *very* red undertones and oily skin so it's hard for anything to look ashy on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Redhead and Blonde didn't seem vibrant enough to show up on my chocolatiness so I just tried Brunette and Gold Deposit.

By the way, you are so pretty! Do you have an album or something where I can see your different makeup looks?


----------



## Ziya (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys so sad to see Brunette MSF not working out...I am absolutely in love with it though! it shows up so pretty on my NC 43 skin and I love how I can choose how much of what color I put on...it picks up blush colors SOOO well! Ive worn this over Melba and Gingerly (separate times) and it makes my cheekbones pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my fav MSF... 
Im so sad about the finish of the lpsticks! the colors are pretty but Frosts dry my lips out and Lustres dont last...but I did pick up Red Devil l/g and I really like it...Im thinking of getting Quick tease...but I have pleasing slimshine so....im not sure. quick tease seemed more purply to me so I just might splurge


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 21, 2009)

My
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: tried the Blonde msf on in the store (with that new face brush) and i looked ashy/frosty -- not worth my money/time if i have to MAKE it work for me. They had sold out of Redhead msf, and Brunette reminded me of any generic bronzer (or even a less cute version of So Ceylon).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




passed on ALL e/s for now. Need to take inventory on my stock, and if I don't have dupes, I'll get Flip and french cuff. 100 Strokes is pretty, but it's being hyped up so much that I was disappointed IRL. Passed on all l/s cuz i don't wear it, but colors are pretty.

liked every single l/g! but only got Red Devil and Straw. Blonde because i don't have any similar. Now I know why -- neither looks good on me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Peroxide which u can't really go wrong with. 226 is HEAVEN SENT!!! And now i kinda wanna buy the smudger... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok, done for now. GOODNIGHT!


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jan 21, 2009)

not sure if anyone posted about this yet, but did anyone pick up All's Fair l/s? It's a blonde l/s, but I like the color and thought it would compliment my lips.


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 21, 2009)

Buyers remorse ... I may return my brunette MSF. I like So Ceylon much better.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 21, 2009)

Well _I _still love my Brunette MSF! I've been teaming it with a number of my blushes and am loving the look it's giving me. I don't have any other product that's similar to it in colour so the purchase was worthwhile for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ I agree it is better worn over another blush...The texture is so much better than So Ceylon that is what makes it worthwhile for me


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 22, 2009)

i should have tried Brunette on my face instead of just my hand. You've got me wondering when u mention "better texture than So Ceylon".


----------



## shyste (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Well I still love my Brunette MSF! I've been teaming it with a number of my blushes and am loving the look it's giving me. I don't have any other product that's similar to it in colour so the purchase was worthwhile for me._

 
I really have to agree..I like it on me esp after building it up..and highlighted it with Nars albatross...very pretty....


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I've only worn the MSFs once (when it was applied by the MA at the store), and it was just on foundation/bare face. (It was the end of the day, and I'd probably wiped the majority of my makeup off. The woes of oily skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I purchased Gold Desposit, and it looked great on me. I'm NW50 as well. I'll try it the way you do and report back though.

The MSFs didn't make me look ashy. Then again, I have *very* red undertones and oily skin so it's hard for anything to look ashy on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Redhead and Blonde didn't seem vibrant enough to show up on my chocolatiness so I just tried Brunette and Gold Deposit.

By the way, you are so pretty! Do you have an album or something where I can see your different makeup looks?_

 
Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't have an album for makeup....maybe when I get a better camera...

We may be skin twins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My skin is also very oily, even with Studio Fix liquid, I can only go a few hours before the shine comes through
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely try the MSF w/ the blush, I used my Brunette w/ a blush that is slighty darker than my Sweet As Cocoa, gave me a nice glow.  I will definitely be keeping it!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 22, 2009)

is anyone using the smudgey brush? What kind of look does it give? (sorry, dumb question, i know! but i want something to use under my lower lashes with e/s)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ I love the 214...it is so soft and creates the best smudge ever!! It is soft yet precise....I am glad this one is perm....I am sure I will buy another one later


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't know...try putting some conditioner on it and letting it sit on there for a few mins before rinsing it out_

 
Thanks Tish, I was gonna post the exact same problem. I will try your conditioner thing tonight


----------



## damsel (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_not sure if anyone posted about this yet, but did anyone pick up All's Fair l/s? It's a blonde l/s, but I like the color and thought it would compliment my lips._

 
i did. it's a beautiful raspberry color. i love it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have an album for makeup....maybe when I get a better camera...

We may be skin twins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My skin is also very oily, even with Studio Fix liquid, I can only go a few hours before the shine comes through
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely try the MSF w/ the blush, I used my Brunette w/ a blush that is slighty darker than my Sweet As Cocoa, gave me a nice glow. I will definitely be keeping it!_

 
It does sound like we're skin twins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wish I could find some tutorials by NW50s.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I agree...Brunette is not my favorite MSF by any means ...love the other two...But Brunette is a can live without for real_

 
So yeah, I exchanged my Brunette for Redhead and I love it! Unlike anything I own, its beautiful.  This is the first MSF I've ever purchased, now I need to pick some more!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ I knew you would like RedHead better!! I love love mine


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_is anyone using the smudgey brush? What kind of look does it give? (sorry, dumb question, i know! but i want something to use under my lower lashes with e/s)_

 


The 214 is my favourite of the 3 brushes... have used it everyday since I got it for smudging/smoking out my eyeliner. It's firm and dense but it's the softness that makes it magic


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ I agree!! So glad it's perm...I can get a couple more gradually


----------



## babycoconut (Jan 23, 2009)

I went to the MAC store today and...*gasp* I didn't like anything from the line. But I am looking forward to the HK line...yeah I'll save up for that instead.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I didn't get everything... I only got the MSFs.... but I plan to get 100 Strokes, Henna, Flip, & Top Knot after watching a few WOC YT tuts.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Jan 24, 2009)

I picked up only Brunette MSF at first.  I went back for an eyeshadow and got French Cuff and immediatly took it back.  It was too close to Expensive pink on my skin and I had to work too hard to get any to stay on my eye.  I got Flip instead.  It is so pretty.  I may get Soft Wave later but I'm trying to stay away from the LE stuff and start getting more things from the permanent line.  

OT - I saw one of the CreamSheen Lipglasses (or whatever they are called) at my MAC counter today.  It was called Fashion Scoop.  GORGEOUS soft pink.  I can't wait for that!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_is anyone using the smudgey brush? What kind of look does it give? (sorry, dumb question, i know! but i want something to use under my lower lashes with e/s)_

 
I wanted to add ...

I'd say the 214 smudgey brush is not really one of those basic essential eye brushes but it's definitely a super awesome specialty brush (ie. for smudging lower eyeline) especially if you like to do that technique a lot


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jan 26, 2009)

I purchased Redhead and Brunette MSF, Marquise'D L/S, Live and Dye L/G and the 226 brush. I didnt invest in any of the shadows (dupeable or wasnt impressed w color payoff/texture). I would have to say my redhead msf if my FAVEEEEEE!!!!! It's so pretty. I wasnt sure about the brunette one but I decided its better to have it than not and it is still pretty. I didnt care for the blonde one on my nc50 complexion but hey thats just me...even my fave mua who is caucasian said it made him look sorta ashy. It was gorgeous though just didnt compliment me.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

So I'm in MAC again today for yet more retail therapy... 
I'm picking up some basics I'm running out of.
I start getting in a conversation with my MUA who was helping me about how I like to buy everything when I'm in the store, but there are so some things I bring home that just don't love me... 

She said, "well if it's within 30 days it's not a problem for u to bring it back." I said I felt bad doing that cuz I kno it goes into the garbage etc... she reassured me it no big deal & what's the point if it's not your colour and you're not going to use it. She gave me her business card and turns out she's one of the assistant managers there. I really love my MAC store and the people who work there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did buy the 3 brushes from the BBR collection and they are all keepers

I'm still super shy about returning to MAC but I'm returning my Red Devil L/G for being too red/pink & Flip E/S for disappointing colour payoff


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^^^ for only the 2nd time in my life i want to do a return... Red Devil and Straw. Blonde !


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^ yeah I hate bringing stuff back. I've bought MAC since 2000 but have only ever returned 1 thing... retrospeck E/S

Based on that fact, I feel a lil bit better about doing my return of Red Devil L/G

I've decide to gift Flip E/S to my girlfriend instead of returning it. She doesn't have anything in that soft gold colour and doesn't have the UD dupe e/s. At least this way it will go to a loving home instead of the MAC trash bin


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 28, 2009)

Red Devil is honstly IMO not the best WOC shade...I am sure people will hate me for saying this...But it is just not cute on...and I fall in the middle complexion range...It's a NO NO on so many levels


----------



## Ziya (Jan 29, 2009)

Guys I worry....should I return my red devil? everytime I wear it I feel super self conscious...and my bff said "its too bright and brash" on my skintone..I wonder if I still have the receipt..
I wanted a coral l/g or L/s is there anything similar that will suit more? maybe lychee luxe..?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ I wish I could help...But honestly me and Coral have never been friends...Not sure why I got it in the 1st place...But mine was B2M so I am not too worried I will send it to someone that I know will be better suited for it than me...But if I had paid for it...yep it would be sold or returned.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 29, 2009)

I know me and Coral are weird...I tend to need something thats like..Coral EXTREMELY Pink..or something ..it makes my yellow skin ..EXTREMELY YELLOW!! looking ...not flattering at all.


----------



## carandru (Jan 29, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one who doesn't like redhead MSF?  Lol, I am seriously thinking of returning it.  It really did nothing for me.   I also go Red devil l/g and I like it.  Granted, I would probably never wear it by itself, but I have some plans for it over something else.  What that something else is... I haven't decided yet, lol.  

I also got pincurl and henna e/s as B2M.  I haven't had a chance to use either yet, but they looked so gorgeous when I swatched it I couldn't resist.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Guys I worry....should I return my red devil? everytime I wear it I feel super self conscious...and my bff said "its too bright and brash" on my skintone..I wonder if I still have the receipt..
I wanted a coral l/g or L/s is there anything similar that will suit more? maybe lychee luxe..?_

 

I guess it would depend on your undertones. Your small avatar makes u look olive/golden 

I learned I can do subdued coral, peachy corals, orangey corals...

not red coral and Red Devil looks like Lychee Luxe in the tube and you'd think they are simliar but Red Devil is leans towards pink/red and Lychee Luxe is towards golden orange/peach

I think Pink Lemonade L/G is Lychee Luxe's little sister and despite they can be kinda loud ,that is the end of the colour spectrum that looks good on me . Golden/Orange/Peach (I'm olive toned)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I guess I'm the only one who doesn't like redhead MSF? Lol, I am seriously thinking of returning it. It really did nothing for me. I also go Red devil l/g and I like it. Granted, I would probably never wear it by itself, but I have some plans for it over something else. What that something else is... I haven't decided yet, lol. 

I also got pincurl and henna e/s as B2M. I haven't had a chance to use either yet, but they looked so gorgeous when I swatched it I couldn't resist._

 

I like Redhead but it is my least favorite of the bunch...I love Blonde and Brunette .. as far as Red Devil...It's gone bye bye ...Wasn't even gonna bother trying it again...tried it on in the store got home and looked like Ronald MCDonald...


----------



## braidey (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought Peroxide and Live and Dye lipgloss and Blow Dry and All's Fair lipstick

Strawberry Blonde l/g looks like Rich and Ripe from Cult of Cherry
Red Devil l/g is to unflattering on my lips
Quick Tease l/g is pretty but could not justify buying it, looks like Jampacked 
Soft Wave l/g way to frosty 

Overall the collection was not as great as I thought it would be.


NW45


----------



## allison1998 (Jan 30, 2009)

The only thing I got from this collection was the redhead MSF...my first MSF!!!!!  Yeah me!!!!


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dear Brunette MSF, 

I am truly sorry for what I said about you earlier!  You are gorgeous and make my cheeks look yummy....well, at least that's what my BF said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes, Redhead is a fave, and I have it too....but to me you are tops!  Anywhoo, don't feel too lonely....I'll be going back for your twin next week! 

Love,
Prototype83


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2009)

^^Lolz! I'm glad the two of you made up.


----------



## Scorpdva (Feb 1, 2009)

I got both e/s, l/s and l/g from brunette collection and All's Fair and Strawberry Blonde from the blonde collection as well as the 214 brush.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok I know someone has probably already asked this question but.... I'm really on the fence about which MSF to get between So Ceylon and Brunette I already brought Blonde which I love.... LOL But I want another one before they sell out I'm NC45 what do you ladies think??? What are the differences?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^ I am NC45 and I love both...However So Ceylon is perm now so if you are on the fence I would get the Brunette because you can get So Ceylon anytime...One is more bronze on me and the other is more bronzey gold ...They do look different on my skin


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lip_gloss_whore* 

 
_Ok I know someone has probably already asked this question but.... I'm really on the fence about which MSF to get between So Ceylon and Brunette I already brought Blonde which I love.... LOL But I want another one before they sell out I'm NC45 what do you ladies think??? What are the differences?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
brunette. hands down. i went back and tried it on my face this time lol (instead of my hand) and i felt so glowy and beautiful all day -- like i was glowing from the inside out!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 2, 2009)

can anyone swatch for me : brunette msf alongside x-rocks blush pleeeeeeeeeease!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_can anyone swatch for me : brunette msf alongside x-rocks blush pleeeeeeeeeease!!!_

 
*Outdoor Setting*








*Indoor Setting*


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Feb 2, 2009)

I ended up getting just the three msfs...but that's all I ever get lol.  


C7ish


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Tish!!!! =)

I think the brunette msf will satisfy my long hunt for a dupe for X-Rocks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^^ X-Rocks is in almost every CCO just get a CP ...If that is what you are looking for


----------



## Lapis (Feb 3, 2009)

So far All's Fair, Chignon, Brunette MSF and Henna have come home with me.
Chignon is LOVE!! 
I'm going back this week and I think I'm coming back with another msf, I just need to make up my mind which, and I'll probably grab a couple e/s while I'm there, lol


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 3, 2009)

(wipes forehead):"Glad I dont need Brunette I have X-rocks!! Thanks again Tish


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 3, 2009)

I have X-Rocks and now I feel pissed cos I'm still reeling over it being the bloody same as Sweet as Cocoa and now it's the same as Brunette! I now have 3 dupes!! Arrrrrrrgh!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

My X-Rocks looks nothing like my Sweet as Cocoa to me....Hummm thats interesting


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My X-Rocks looks nothing like my Sweet as Cocoa to me....Hummm thats interesting_

 
I agree.  Nor do I think it looks much like Brunette on the skin.  I just don't see it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ All three are very different on my NC45 as well....


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My X-Rocks looks nothing like my Sweet as Cocoa to me....Hummm thats interesting_

 
I 2nd
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that they look totally different to me too.....hmmmmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also agree that NONE of them look alike once you put them on.....


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 3, 2009)

I swatched X Rocks and Sweet as Cocoa on my fingers last week and was scrutinising them like my life depended on it. You can barely tell the difference between them on me ..not impressed.

Blushers swatch differently even on the SAME skintones (it's all about your undertones), it's just my luck that they look VERY similar on _me_.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^^ Wow that does suck then....well you have three like blushes then...Glad they all look totally different on me...I would hate to have 3 that similar...Maybe if you use a highlighter or MFS ontop  it will change the colors to make them give a different look


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lip_gloss_whore* 

 
_Ok I know someone has probably already asked this question but.... I'm really on the fence about which MSF to get between So Ceylon and Brunette I already brought Blonde which I love.... LOL But I want another one before they sell out I'm NC45 what do you ladies think??? What are the differences?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



it's clickable. i don't know whyy brunette is nicer, but it. just. is.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok between my sister and Mom I have too many BBR MSF b/u so they will be listed...Who got b/u's of the MSF's I doubt I will ever use up one ...I have xxxx  different MSF's 

Global Glow
Brunette
Blonde
Redhead
Warmed
So Ceylon
Petticoat
Glissade
Merrily
Love thing
Porcelain Pink
Gold Deposit 
Gold Spill 
New Vegas

Do I really need b/u"s..I bet I am missing some too


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

^^Tish how do you like Glissade? It looks pretty but it also looks similar to So Ceylon..or one of them i cant remember. I have 7 of the ones you listed, and I'm really debating the Brunette one...it looks gorgeous but i just need to figure out if i definitely need it or not lol. i'll probably buy it anydamnway. i love collecting those damn MSF's. they're so gorgeous. and dammit i need to get my hands on Gold Deposit! grrr


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 5, 2009)

I love Glissade...it is nothing like So Ceylon it is a very fine light gold bronze highlghter....It is definitely a MSF to be worn on top of a blush IMO ....like you would NARS Albatross...It is one of my top favs


----------



## MissResha (Feb 5, 2009)

i loooove albatross. dammit ur gonna make me buy this


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't decide whether I need or even want the Brunette MSF it seems to be hit or miss, hmmm.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

^^What makes the Brunette so special honestly is the texture...the colors are similar to other MSF's but the texture is a whole new ball game in itself....so it gives a better finish on your skin IMO


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 6, 2009)

Sweet As Cocoa looks more golden bronze on me
X Rocks looks more burnt rosey bronze and
Brunette Msf looks reddish cocoa

I love them all. Can anyone do a CP for me for Xrocks??? My urge for back ups is back lol.

Im really happy with my purchases. I got:
Brunette msf
Flip e/s
100 strokes e/s
226 brush <3


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 6, 2009)

Ladies who got the e/s what color is your fav?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

pincurl



and 100 strokes


----------



## damsel (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Ladies who got the e/s what color is your fav?_

 
100 strokes


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 6, 2009)

pincurl = love!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_100 strokes_

 
ditto!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 7, 2009)

OK... those are on my list. I'm going for a makeover tomorrow and I know I have to spend @ least $50 which is way too easy to do.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 7, 2009)

All I ended up getting were the 2 eye brushes. I was swatching everything comparing them to things I already have and hardly use.


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 7, 2009)

I got Henna since I don't own Sumptuous Olive yet and Femme-Fi.  So tempted to get Flip and Pincurl and Knight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

Swap Femme Fi...LOL it's at the CCO right now


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Ladies who got the e/s what color is your fav?_

 
My fav is also 100 strokes and Pincurl!!!  I actually like Pincurl better than Vex.  I am actually considering on getting a backup of 100 strokes.

...And there is something about Deep Shade that I love.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 8, 2009)

^^My faves are 100 Stokes, Femme-Fi (which I've been having a love affair with since Naughty Nautical) and Pincurl which I bought yesterday (very prettttty!).  I honestly love all of the shadows I that I purchased.

I'm going back for Deep Shade. I swatched it yesterday and came home to compare it with my other dark blues and it's not like any of them. It has a gorgeous purpleyness to it that I can't live without.


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Ladies who got the e/s what color is your fav?_

 

I bought Pincurl....LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 9, 2009)

So I ended up with Brunette MSF, Femme-Fi and Flip, Henna was GORGEOUS but I doubt I would wear it, nothing else really grabbed me and the 214 was unfortunately sold out.


----------



## cocomia (Feb 23, 2009)

Question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So BBR just got here in the Philippines. I bought Strawberry Blonde l/g and Blow Dry l/s (needless to say I love them both!), but now I can't get the other products out of my mind. I don't want to end up broke though, so please help me decide! Which among these should I get? I could only get two (at most) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All's Fair l/s
Red Devil l/g - I tested it alongside Lychee Luxe and they're way similar, only it's a tad redder. I figured it might look better on me than LL but they could be dupes of each other
Soft Wave l/g
What A Do! l/s
Quick Tease l/g - I keep thinking it might be too dark but on my lips I think I could make it work

I'm NC40 on Studio Fix Fluid, I also use Studio Fix concealer in NC35.


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2009)

delete..double post


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocomia* 

 
_Question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So BBR just got here in the Philippines. I bought Strawberry Blonde l/g and Blow Dry l/s (needless to say I love them both!), but now I can't get the other products out of my mind. I don't want to end up broke though, so please help me decide! Which among these should I get? I could only get two (at most) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All's Fair l/s
Red Devil l/g - I tested it alongside Lychee Luxe and they're way similar, only it's a tad redder. I figured it might look better on me than LL but they could be dupes of each other
Soft Wave l/g
What A Do! l/s
Quick Tease l/g - I keep thinking it might be too dark but on my lips I think I could make it work

I'm NC40 on Studio Fix Fluid, I also use Studio Fix concealer in NC35._

 
I vote for All's Fair lipstick! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 23, 2009)

I pretty much passed on this collection, but decided just recently that I wanted Quick Tease l/g.  My store still had a couple so I got one, and I'm glad I did.  I'm NC44/45.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 8, 2009)

I'm late on these.  is pincurl worth it?  Everyone seems to love it.  Should I get it before it goes away?


----------



## allThingsGirl (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I'm late on these.  is pincurl worth it?  Everyone seems to love it.  Should I get it before it goes away?_

 
I'd love to know this too.  I was eyeing Pincurl when it came out and didn't hear more about it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_I'd love to know this too.  I was eyeing Pincurl when it came out and didn't hear more about it._

 
At the time of the release everyone was raving about it, but it didn't look like anything special to me so I passed.


----------

